# bay cleaning help



## rav t sport (Jul 31, 2007)

just bought AG engine cleaner
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=11&products_id=98

can i use an old tooth brush

am i supposed to hose with water inside the bonnet, sounds a bit dodgy to me
pleasse advise


----------



## bigollieg (Mar 3, 2007)

lo,

Just did the wife's a few days ago, Wrap all the electrical bits (I did the alternator, fuse box n distributor) using cling-film or kitchen foil (thnx to Tiauguinho for the tip).

I used an old (clean) paint brush + a cheapie pastry brush for the tight areas, spray on liberally, brush + rinse with an open hose i.e. no pressure, avoiding the electrical where poss.

Top with your choice of rubber care to bring back the black.

GL


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Remember to protect the engine properly afterwards. Either apply something like 303 Protectant or Sonüs Motor Kote (which I use). Be careful with the water nearby the spark plugs, since you can easily flood them. I personally rinse the engine with a powerwasher at lowest power setting and keep the lance far away, but still maintaining some water flow over the components to wash away the cleaner. No need to drown the engine with water!

NP on the tip bigollieg, just passing what I've learnt to be a really good tip from sites like Polished Bliss and Autopia 

Rav t sport I recommend that you give a read to this:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/guides_engine.html

http://autopia.org/forum/guide-detailing/80226-engine-cleaning-detailing.html

Hope that has all the tips and tricks that you need!


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi mate i would not use a hose or a pressure washer,i used virosol citrius cleaner and a paint brush on my wifes impreza and it came out lovely ,used autogloos vinyl / rubber for the finishing


----------

